# Social Welfare Payments - Double Week



## mathepac (22 Mar 2020)

I was unsure where this belonged and can’t see it announced elsewhere on the Board. Double Payments will begin from Monday 23 March on recipients regular payment day.






						Minister Doherty announces two weeks entitlement in a Single Payment and a public awareness campaign for new Pandemic Unemployment Payment
					

The single payment giving two weeks of entitlement will be made on some social welfare schemes next week.




					www.gov.ie
				




The Department is also encouraging more Social Welfare recipients to have their payments lodged directly to a bank account to minimise trips outside and mingling in Post Offices.


----------

